# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Faruk Begolli

## вlαck'swαn

*Faruk Begolli iindi më 14 shkurt të vitit 1944 në Pejë, Kosovë dhe vdiq më 23 gusht të vitit 2007, ishte një nga aktorët e mirënjohur në ish Jogosllavi duke arritur një famë shumë të madhe në mbarë Ballkanin dhe me gjerë. Ai studioi në Akadiminë e Filmit dhe Teatrit në Beograd dhe diplomoi në vitin 1966. Faruk Begolli ishte gjithashtu një figurë e rëndësishme e Teatrit dhe Kinematografisë Kosovare. Ishte bashkëthemelues i degës së Aktrimi të Fakultetit të Artevetë të Universitetit të Prishtinës, ku edhe punoi si pedagog i lëndës së Aktrimit. Në vitet e 90-ta ai së bashku me Enver Petrovcin themeluan Teatrin "Dodona" në Prishtinë, në këtë Teatër ai angazhonte studentët e tij dhe aktorë të tjerë duke inskenuar shfaqje të ndryshme teatrale. Teatri "Dodona" u bë Teatri më i njohur në Kosovë gjatë këtyre viteve duke vazhduar deri më tani.Tabela e përmbajtjeve 


Regjisor dhe Dramaturg në Teatër

-Kur kishe mujtë me m’pa, qysh më kishe pa
-Profesor jam talent se jo mahi...
-Iluzionet e dashurisë
-Këngëtarja tullace
-Dashuritë e Xhorxh Uashingtonit]]
-Mbytma burrin
-Maturantët
-Martesa
-Stjuardesat
-Mbreti Ibish
-Hajnat nuk vijnë gjithmonë për të keq
-Ti, vetëm ti
-Të lumët na për këtë liri
-N’dorë e ka deputeti

Filmografia

-Dashuria e Bjeshkëve të Nemuna
-Kur pranvera vonohet
-Të Ngujuarit
-Si të vdiset*

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*E hapa kete teme ne menyre qe te mund te diskutojme per dike qe me te vertete ja vlen.
Diskutim te kendeshem !*

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Nje njeri qe i ka dhen shume kinematografise shqiptare dhe nje gjeni i vertete i aktrimit.

Nje gje me vie keq per te qe ska tarshigimtare dhe kohen e fundit te jetes se tij ka vuajte shume.

----------


## fegi

A kaqen i martuar aka lene trashigimtar faruki a din kush?

----------


## The Clown

> A kaqen i martuar aka lene trashigimtar faruki a din kush?



Faruki ka qene i martuar me nje aktore serbe Zoja Gjokoviq por kane qene te ndare.

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Po kam pare nje interviste pas vdekjes.Ishin dashur shume.*

----------


## Dardania antike

o blacks swan ,mire fillove me biografi por nuk tregove asgje.
kur e hap nje tem duhet te japish te dhena .
qellimi i temes suaj eshte promovimi i keteij ,,gllumaci"
apo gllupaci.

a e din ti se ishte i martuar me serbe vetem qe te behej emer, dhe  te behej i qyteteruar per dallim nga populi i tij i prapambetur.
shtrohet pyetaj a nuk ka mundur me marre femer shqiptare te kulturuar,te bukur dhe te shkolluar ?
Me ate serben  i kishte dy femije te cilet nuk e pranojne se jane shqiptar por serb.
A e dini se familja e tij e kane perzen nga Beogradi .
Pasi qe nuk mund ta bente jeten ne Beograd i vetmuar dhe i perbuzur nga kombi qe kurr nuk mundi ta fitoj simpanin e tyre ,ne vitin 1990 ai vjen ne Kosove ,kinse me kontribuar .
Dhe cka beri ,hapi nje fakultet te aktrimit qe serbet fare nuk e perndjeken dhe nuk e persekutuan matufin plak Faruk Begollin apo alkoolistin kronik.

Se puna e tij ishte hajgare dhe amatoreske tregon edhe  kualiteti i aktoreve qe i ka nxjerr .Ai erdhi ne Kosove per me gjete nje grimce shoqerie per te vazhduar edhe pjesen e mbetur te jetes se tij.
Komunist  i betuar i Jugosllavise dhe dhender i serbeve ,ne vend se ne aktrim te pranonte kandidadt qe kishin  talent,ai pranonte ne arktrimdisa cirkuzant dhe  disa prostitutka pa kurrfar delli per aktrim por vetem me i qu kembet para tij.
Dhe kontributi i tij prej 1990 deri me 2007 ka vazhduar keshtu me fakultetin e Cirkuzanteve  qe nxirrte cirkuzanta (dhe jo artista) ,me prostitutka  e llum te shoqerise ne plenishten ,,DODONA",( qe e ndoti kete emer),me shfaqje amatoreske dhe humorin e zi te dites qe e krijonte perditshmeria e veshtire e popullit tone nen serbi ,ai permes ketyre shfaqjeve na bente te qeshnim me fatkeqesin tone perdite ne vend se te mendonim per rrugedaljen tone kombtare .
Keshtu kaloi jeten i lumturuar mes seksit dhe alkoolit ,matufi  apo gllumaci Faruk Begolli.

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Cka ka rendesi se me ke eshte martuar ai? Cka keni ju shqiptaret qe ju intereson jeta private e njerezve dhe jo karriera.Apo doni te deshmoni cfar lloj njerezish jeni.Fjalet qe keni perdorur per aktoret qe ka nxjerre ai jane te uleta dhe te thena jo me vend.Shiko pak tek karriera e tij,besoj se do gjesh gjera te vlefshme dhe shpresoj t`i kuptosh ato :D*

----------


## Preng Sherri

E para më vjen shumë keq që për farukin paskan shkruar më lartë duke mos e njohur mirë sa duhet.
 Në faktë Faruk Begolli ishte i martuar me serbën me emrin Zoja Gjokoviq ligjerishtë dhe nga e cila qe ndarë ndërsa ajo, Zoja pra, edhe sot e kësaj dite mbanë mbiemrin e Farukit: Begolli.
PRa Zoja Begolli.
 Faruk Begolli nuk është martuar me të për të arritë famën në Filmë ngaqë faruk begolli ishte shumë i bukur dhe të cilin aso kohe e konsideronin apo e krahasonin me Zherar Filipin, një aktor bukurosh nga Franca.
 Faruk Begolli me Zojen s'kanë pasur fare fëmijë!
 Bekim Fehmiu ka dy fëmij dhe është i martuar me një aktore serbe. Një djalë i tij ( Uliksi që nuk fletë shqip) jeton në Amerikë.
 Faruk Begolli ka aktruar në më shumë se 78 filma të ndryshëm dhe atë kryesishtë Jugosllav dhe të produksionit të Kosova Filmit.
Po ashtu Faruk Begolli ka luajtur në një film Rus dhe atë në rolin kryesor.
 Faruku po ashtu si shumë shqiptarë tjerë gjatë viteve të tetëdhjeta ( viti 1981 pas demonstratave) kishte dhënë një deklaratë me të cilën ay dënonte ato demonstrata dhe distancohej nga ato: ky si shumë shqiptarë që veten e shihnin të mashtruar besonin në Jugosllavin e athershme.
 Kur në vitin 1990 u suprimua çdo gjë në Kosovë, Faruk begolli vendosi që definitivisht të kthehej në Kosovë, jo pse e përzunë siç u mundua të thotë dikush më lartë por pse ai nuk mund të pajtphej më me politiken që i bënte pushteti serb popullit të tij.
 Faruk Begolli në Beograd mbante nofken " Cari i beogradit" dhe kur kishte vendosur të kthehej përfundimisht në Kosovë, shumë regjisor dhe aktor  të njohur të filmit Jugosllav dhe atij serbë kishin pyetur se " përse ai iku dhe s'u kthye më"!
 Faruk begolli ka qenë dhe mbetet një Boem!
 Kosova njehë gjerë më sot tre bohem të mëdhej: Rexho Mulliqin, Mirko gashin dhe Faruk Begollin!
 Që të tre të binte rrallë ndonjëherë t'i takoje e të mos ishin të bërë TAPë; për 24 orë të tëra!
 Faruk Begolli edhe pse një kohë jetonte në Beograd, ai sa herë e kanë ftuar për të luajtur në filma të produksionit të Kosova Fimit e ka bë këtë gjë.
 Faruk Begolli ka luajtur në filmat:
" Era dhe Lisi"
" Si të vdiset"
" Gjurmët e bardha"
" Proka"
 sikurse pas lufte në disa nga ato  film-videokasetat!
 faruk begolli në dramën e Ekrem Kryeziut" darka e Dreqit" luan rolin e  Ibrahim Rugovës.
 Faruki jetonte në prishtinë  ke motra e tij dhe s'ka lënë pasardhës!
 Faruki asnjëherë më nuk ishte martuar megjithëse asnjëherë nuk ka qenë pa fëmër.
 Për filmin në Kosovë ka bë mjaftë!
 Të mos harrojmë që faruk begolli, kur u rrënuan institucionet e Kosovës organizoj shkuarjen e studentëve të parë në Tiranë nga Kosova për të studiuar për Regji dhe Aktrim.
 Me një fjalë: artist i madh!
 Kush deshiron me të vërtet ta nderojë shumë faruk begollin duhet ta bëjë një gjë: të hapë një shishe raki t'mirë, të bëhet tapë dhe të thotë: po ngre dolli për shpirtin e tij!
 Gëzuar!

----------


## The Clown

> o blacks swan ,mire fillove me biografi por nuk tregove asgje.
> kur e hap nje tem duhet te japish te dhena .
> qellimi i temes suaj eshte promovimi i keteij ,,gllumaci"
> apo gllupaci.
> 
> a e din ti se ishte i martuar me serbe vetem qe te behej emer, dhe  te behej i qyteteruar per dallim nga populi i tij i prapambetur.
> shtrohet pyetaj a nuk ka mundur me marre femer shqiptare te kulturuar,te bukur dhe te shkolluar ?
> Me ate serben  i kishte dy femije te cilet nuk e pranojne se jane shqiptar por serb.
> A e dini se familja e tij e kane perzen nga Beogradi .
> ...




Nuk ben ta fyesh se pari nje legjende si Z,Feruk Begolli eshte turp.Ku je qene ti more zoteri ne vitet 90-ta.Dodona ka qene i vetmi teater ku te rinjet i kane pasur dyert hapur.
Po ne i cmojme vetem te huajt eshte deshmuar.
Mos ka qene edhe UDB-sh sipas teje.....turp.

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Faruki ka qene Casanove hallall i ka shkerdhy shkinat,edhe kto qe kan pase qef mi majte komt tenalt si ka shti me zor.

Kam veq fjale t'mira Robert de Niro i Kosoves ke qene dhe ke me mbet.

----------


## Dardania antike

o blacks swan ,mire fillove me biografi por nuk tregove asgje.
kur e hap nje tem duhet te japish te dhena .
qellimi i temes suaj eshte promovimi i keteij ,,gllumaci"
apo gllupaci.

a e din ti se ishte i martuar me serbe vetem qe te behej emer, dhe te behej i qyteteruar per dallim nga populi i tij i prapambetur.
shtrohet pyetaj a nuk ka mundur me marre femer shqiptare te kulturuar,te bukur dhe te shkolluar ?
Me ate serben i kishte dy femije te cilet nuk e pranojne se jane shqiptar por serb.
A e dini se familja e tij e kane perzen nga Beogradi .
Pasi qe nuk mund ta bente jeten ne Beograd i vetmuar dhe i perbuzur nga kombi qe kurr nuk mundi ta fitoj simpanin e tyre ,ne vitin 1990 ai vjen ne Kosove ,kinse me kontribuar .
Dhe cka beri ,hapi nje fakultet te aktrimit qe serbet fare nuk e perndjeken dhe nuk e persekutuan matufin plak Faruk Begollin apo alkoolistin kronik.

Se puna e tij ishte hajgare dhe amatoreske tregon edhe kualiteti i aktoreve qe i ka nxjerr .Ai erdhi ne Kosove per me gjete nje grimce shoqerie per te vazhduar edhe pjesen e mbetur te jetes se tij.
Komunist i betuar i Jugosllavise dhe dhender i serbeve ,ne vend se ne aktrim te pranonte kandidadt qe kishin talent,ai pranonte ne arktrimdisa cirkuzant dhe disa prostitutka pa kurrfar delli per aktrim por vetem me i qu kembet para tij.
Dhe kontributi i tij prej 1990 deri me 2007 ka vazhduar keshtu me fakultetin e Cirkuzanteve qe nxirrte cirkuzanta (dhe jo artista) ,me prostitutka e llum te shoqerise ne plenishten ,,DODONA",( qe e ndoti kete emer),me shfaqje amatoreske dhe humorin e zi te dites qe e krijonte perditshmeria e veshtire e popullit tone nen serbi ,ai permes ketyre shfaqjeve na bente te qeshnim me fatkeqesin tone perdite ne vend se te mendonim per rrugedaljen tone kombtare .
Keshtu kaloi jeten i lumturuar mes seksit dhe alkoolit ,matufi apo gllumaci Faruk Begolli.
++++++++++++++++++++


Krahasojeni shkrimin tim me shkrimin e  Prenk sherrit ,do te vereni se une nuk flase gjepura po te verteta .
Veprimtarine e Faruk gllumacit e kam percjellur nga afer .
Lexoni ,lexoni dhe do te kuptoni te verteten. 
Une nu kuptoj se si mundoheni t'ia ndryshoni biografin nje njeriu ,eshte cenim .
 Nuk dij cka do te shkruhet edhe per Enver Petrovacin  ,i cili ne vitet 1991 ,1992 neper skenat Serbe ne Jugosllavi  e midis Beogradit luante ,,Car LLazarin".
Dhe zotrote si do ta quani .................................
Me bete te qesh me lot.

----------


## The Clown

Krahasojeni shkrimin tim me shkrimin e  Prenk sherrit ,do te vereni se une nuk flase gjepura po te verteta .
Veprimtarine e Faruk gllumacit e kam percjellur nga afer .
Lexoni ,lexoni dhe do te kuptoni te verteten. 
Une nu kuptoj se si mundoheni t'ia ndryshoni biografin nje njeriu ,eshte cenim .
 Nuk dij cka do te shkruhet edhe per Enver Petrovacin  ,i cili ne vitet 1991 ,1992 neper skenat Serbe ne Jugosllavi  e midis Beogradit luante ,,Car LLazarin".
Dhe zotrote si do ta quani .................................
Me bete te qesh me lot.[/QUOTE]


Po koha ka qene asi soji....mos e lidh aktrimin me patriotizem,bile keta kane ushtruar profesionin neper skena por dem si kane bere askujt,ata te prapaskenave jane te rrezikshem.Nese ste kujtohet po ta perkujtoj qe ska pase njeri aktiv ne kosove qe ska pase libreze te LKJ,edhe ti dikun neper shtepi e ke.
Po nese i shikojme ne kendin profesional ata jane te dyte aktore te mdhenj.

----------


## Preng Sherri

> o blacks swan ,mire fillove me biografi por nuk Begolli.
> ++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> Krahasojeni shkrimin tim me shkrimin e  Prenk sherrit ,do te vereni se une nuk flase gjepura po te verteta .
> Veprimtarine e Faruk gllumacit e kam percjellur nga afer .
> Lexoni ,lexoni dhe do te kuptoni te verteten. 
> Une nu kuptoj se si mundoheni t'ia ndryshoni biografin nje njeriu ,eshte cenim .
>  Nuk dij cka do te shkruhet edhe per Enver Petrovacin  ,i cili ne vitet 1991 ,1992 neper skenat Serbe ne Jugosllavi  e midis Beogradit luante ,,Car LLazarin".
> ...


 Ti se paske përcjellë fare dhe as që paske njohuri  për të si aktor. E para faruki asnjëherë s'ka pas fëmijë; e dyta bekim Fehmiu që është i martuar ka dy fëmij me një aktore serbe: e treta ish bashkëshortja e farukit që sot mbanë mbiemrin e tij Zoja Begolli s'ka qenë asnjëherë aktore!
 Faruk Begolli nuk u martue me të për të përfituar nga ajo ndonjë gjë sepse ay duke qenë një nga artistët më të bukur  që njihte kinomatografia e athershme Jugosllave dyert e suksesit i kishte të hapura.
 Ajo se çfarë luan artisti, cilin rol nuk do t'thotë që kemi të bëjmë me identifikimin e artistit me personazhin që luan sepse kemi Ndrek Lucën që luan në filmin " Udha e Shkronjave" dhe i cili vret Dhaskal Todhrin ngaqë sillte shkronjat në Shqipëri" por në jetën private Ndrek Luca s'kishte qenë asnjëherë vrasës.
 Faruk Begolli, la Beogradin, la jetën e tij dhe banesën, u kthye në Kosovë dhe në kushtet kur Teatër s'kishte më në Kosovë, në kohën kur Teatrin Krahinor( sot Kombëtar) e vunë n¨^en administrim të dhunshëm, ay së bashku me Luan Dakën, Teki Dërvishin, Melihate Qenën hapën" Teatrin Dodona" një teatër  që për një kohë shërbeu jo vetëm për Drama të interpretuara por edhe për Koncerte të Shoqerive Folklorike dhe takime dhe promovime publike.
 Në faktë kur shumë intelektual në fillim të viteve të 90-ta lenin Kosoven dhe largoheshin për në vende Europiane Faruk Begolli u kthye në Kosovë.
" Akoma flitet për rolin brilant të farukit në filmin " Dervishi dhe Vdekja" ku ai luan rolin e një ushtari gjerman i cili në kohën kur duhej të pushkatohej një qytetar civil, ky refuzon dhe oficeri i tij e pushkaton këtë ngaqë kishte refuzuar urdherin"
 Faruk Begolli gjithmon sa herë e kishin thirrur në Kosovë për të luajtur në filmat shqiptarë të Produksionit të Kosova Filmit- ai asnjëherë s'kishte refuzuar dhe gjithmon e kishte bërë këtë gjë.
 Faruki po ashtu luan në mënyrë brilante në filmin për fëmij" Fidani" në rolin e babait.
 Pra, kur disa të flasin për Farukin e të cilët po " krekosen" që e njohin punën e tij le të flasin pak me fakte dhe jo me " futja kot".

----------


## Dardania antike

> Ti se paske përcjellë fare dhe as që paske njohuri  për të si aktor. E para faruki asnjëherë s'ka pas fëmijë; e dyta bekim Fehmiu që është i martuar ka dy fëmij me një aktore serbe: e treta ish bashkëshortja e farukit që sot mbanë mbiemrin e tij Zoja Begolli s'ka qenë asnjëherë aktore!
>  Faruk Begolli nuk u martue me të për të përfituar nga ajo ndonjë gjë sepse ay duke qenë një nga artistët më të bukur  që njihte kinomatografia e athershme Jugosllave dyert e suksesit i kishte të hapura.
>  Ajo se çfarë luan artisti, cilin rol nuk do t'thotë që kemi të bëjmë me identifikimin e artistit me personazhin që luan sepse kemi Ndrek Lucën që luan në filmin " Udha e Shkronjave" dhe i cili vret Dhaskal Todhrin ngaqë sillte shkronjat në Shqipëri" por në jetën private Ndrek Luca s'kishte qenë asnjëherë vrasës.
>  Faruk Begolli, la Beogradin, la jetën e tij dhe banesën, u kthye në Kosovë dhe në kushtet kur Teatër s'kishte më në Kosovë, në kohën kur Teatrin Krahinor( sot Kombëtar) e vunë n¨^en administrim të dhunshëm, ay së bashku me Luan Dakën, Teki Dërvishin, Melihate Qenën hapën" Teatrin Dodona" një teatër  që për një kohë shërbeu jo vetëm për Drama të interpretuara por edhe për Koncerte të Shoqerive Folklorike dhe takime dhe promovime publike.
>  Në faktë kur shumë intelektual në fillim të viteve të 90-ta lenin Kosoven dhe largoheshin për në vende Europiane Faruk Begolli u kthye në Kosovë.
> " Akoma flitet për rolin brilant të farukit në filmin " Dervishi dhe Vdekja" ku ai luan rolin e një ushtari gjerman i cili në kohën kur duhej të pushkatohej një qytetar civil, ky refuzon dhe oficeri i tij e pushkaton këtë ngaqë kishte refuzuar urdherin"
>  Faruk Begolli gjithmon sa herë e kishin thirrur në Kosovë për të luajtur në filmat shqiptarë të Produksionit të Kosova Filmit- ai asnjëherë s'kishte refuzuar dhe gjithmon e kishte bërë këtë gjë.
>  Faruki po ashtu luan në mënyrë brilante në filmin për fëmij" Fidani" në rolin e babait.
>  Pra, kur disa të flasin për Farukin e të cilët po " krekosen" që e njohin punën e tij le të flasin pak me fakte dhe jo me " futja kot".


******************
Ti Prenk sherri   po ia shkruan biografine Faruk gllumacit sipas qejfit tend .Me sa shof ti ia shkruan biografin dhe personalitetin e farukut ashtu siq eshte dashur te jete  ,e jo siq ne te vertet ishte.
Ta quash nje aloolist kronik ,, artist te madh ,qe tere diten rri tap, e naten fundoset ne llumin e seksit dhe shundit,eshte sikur nuk iu beson ate qe syt e shohin realisht.
Po lere mos e zgjate me devijime se me duket edhe ti qenke klysh i gllumacit apo ndonje gllumac i vogel i krijuar nga ai.
Ka kush qe vlereson sot artin .Nuk ka vend me per ato shkarravina dhe pallavra te personave qe nuk kane kurrfare begrandi ,as akademik e as publik.
P.S.Ishalla nuk je nga ato gllumacet e tija qe ia hapnin kembet.

----------


## Preng Sherri

> ******************
> Ti Prenk sherri   po ia shkruan biografine Faruk gllumacit sipas qejfit tend .Me sa shof ti ia shkruan biografin dhe personalitetin e farukut ashtu siq eshte dashur te jete  ,e jo siq ne te vertet ishte.
> Ta quash nje aloolist kronik ,, artist te madh ,qe tere diten rri tap, e naten fundoset ne llumin e seksit dhe shundit,eshte sikur nuk iu beson ate qe syt e shohin realisht.
> Po lere mos e zgjate me devijime se me duket edhe ti qenke klysh i gllumacit apo ndonje gllumac i vogel i krijuar nga ai.
> Ka kush qe vlereson sot artin .Nuk ka vend me per ato shkarravina dhe pallavra te personave qe nuk kane kurrfare begrandi ,as akademik e as publik.
> P.S.Ishalla nuk je nga ato gllumacet e tija qe ia hapnin kembet.


 Prenga e shkruan ashtu siç ishte dhe jo ashtu siç dëshiron ndonjëri.  Tashti alkooli s'ka lidhje për të vlersuar një artist ngaqë Rexho Mulliqi ua kalonte të gjithëve me alkohol por kompozimet e tija kanë mbetur të përjetshme si " baresha e shumë të tjera".
 Richard  bartoni apo edhe Orson Uellsi rrinin tërë kohën tapë por në artë ishin " maestro".
 Sa për shkollën e aktrimit nga ajo kanë dalë pothuajse që të gjithë ata aktorë dhe aktore që sot i kemi dhe mendoj që shumica nga ato janë bërë Nëna dhe të shprehet njeriu për nëna në atë mënyrë është turp, ë?
 Unë nuk njohë ndonjë artiste Bote me emër që s'i ka quar këmbët lartë qoftë me aktor partner në film apo edhe me regjisor.
 Artistët kanë botën etyre që ti se kupton atë botë dhe të cilën asnjëherë s'do ta kuptosh!

----------


## Dardania antike

Ti prenk muslimani i Malisheves ,aty afer Dragobilit.

Po e lavderon edhe Rexh Mulliqin per at se edhe ai ia ka qu kembet ,,Bareshes"suaj .N.pagarushes.

Keshtu jeni ju te Malisheves .Shume te perparuar ne kohe.
Edhe pasaporta te shtetit te Kosoves patet leshuar .

Edhe autostraden qe e ktheni kah Malisheva.

po ccfar e zgjase une me ty ,kur biografine e nje personi mund me fjale ta kethesh sa andej e sa ketej .

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Ti prenk muslimani i Malisheves ,aty afer Dragobilit.
> 
> Po e lavderon edhe Rexh Mulliqin per at se edhe ai ia ka qu kembet ,,Bareshes"suaj .N.pagarushes.
> 
> Keshtu jeni ju te Malisheves .Shume te perparuar ne kohe.
> Edhe pasaporta te shtetit te Kosoves patet leshuar .
> 
> Edhe autostraden qe e ktheni kah Malisheva.
> 
> po ccfar e zgjase une me ty ,kur biografine e nje personi mund me fjale ta kethesh sa andej e sa ketej .


Ti kur fyen edhe bilbilin e Këngës Shqipe Nexhmije Pagarushën at'herë duhet të konstatojm që ti je një psikopat!
 Rexho Mulliqi në ja pastë quar këmbët " bareshës sonë" nexhmije pagarushës e ka bë atë me gruan e tij po ashtu sikur babai ytë që ja ka quar këmbët nënës sate për t'bërë Ty sikur i imi për më bërë mua!

----------


## Dardania antike

> Ti kur fyen edhe bilbilin e Këngës Shqipe Nexhmije Pagarushën at'herë duhet të konstatojm që ti je një psikopat!
>  Rexho Mulliqi në ja pastë quar këmbët " bareshës sonë" nexhmije pagarushës e ka bë atë me gruan e tij po ashtu sikur babai ytë që ja ka quar këmbët nënës sate për t'bërë Ty sikur i imi për më bërë mua!


********************


RANDAJ NE KEMI KRIJUAR AQ ART ME KETA ALKOOLISTA SA QE CMIMET OSKAR PO NDAHEN NE PRISHTIN E JO NE AMERIKE.


KUR MUNGON LUANI EDHE MAJMUNI BAHET MBRET......

E MERR VESH SE CFAR DESHA TE THEM...

----------


## Preng Sherri

> ********************
> 
> 
> RANDAJ NE KEMI KRIJUAR AQ ART ME KETA ALKOOLISTA SA QE CMIMET OSKAR PO NDAHEN NE PRISHTIN E JO NE AMERIKE.
> 
> 
> KUR MUNGON LUANI EDHE MAJMUNI BAHET MBRET......
> 
> E MERR VESH SE CFAR DESHA TE THEM...


 JO çuni se ke hiq në të sepse Oskari nuk shikohet se ku ndahet ngaqë për këtë të diktojnë rregullat shumë rrethana. Oskari nuk ndahet as në Gjermani, Francë, Itali, Zvicër, shtete Skandinave!
 Kosova ka bë Universitetin në vitin 1970 ndersa Tirana në vitin 1957-t. Filmi i parë u bë në vitet e 50-ta " Tana" më duket ndersa në Kosovë në vitet e 70-ta.
 Ne ishim në robëri të tjerët në liri!
 Nëse në SHBA- ka ma shumë se 5 miljon artista qofshin të filmit, televizionit apo teatrove të qyteteve në Kosovë i ke 2 miljon jo artista por banorë!
 Në faktë ke të drejtë kur thua " kur mungon Luani majmuni bëhet mbret" sepse  Luanët si Rexho Mulliqi, Muharrem Qena, faruk Begolli, Muslim Mulliqi vdiqën dhe për këtë arsye sot " ka shumë majmunë që sillen si mbretër".

----------

